
How Computational Complexity Will Revolutionize Philosophy - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/27068/
======
majmun
>In this way a computer with a big enough look up table can always have a
conversation that is essentially indistinguishable from one that humans would
have

correct me if i'm wrong but: what if i asked such machine anything about
specific situation where me and machine are now. it won't be able to find it
in database. like : "what is the question that i asked it before this
question?", or am i missing something here? i don't say that Computational
Complexity will not "revolutionize" philosophy , but am questioning premise to
that conclusion.

------
tsewlliw
Am I the only one reading that the article implies biological systems are
capable of acting as nondeterministic Turing machines for NP problems? I'll
agree that there's something slightly magical feeling about being alive, but
theres serious doubt about whether physical processes can do NP computations,
to the point where if a phenomena were to enable NP computation it's viewed
with greater skepticism.

